# Help repairing JL Audio 250/1



## Jimmy D. (Sep 1, 2005)

I got this sub amp from a friend. Sound is distorted and intermittent and low impedance light comes on. I've checked all the likely problems external to the amp and it's a problem with the amp. I'm looking for experience in doing a diy repair first or sending off if too involved. Any help appreciated.

TIA,
Jim


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

Have you checked the circuit board for any obvious defective devices?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Jimmy D. said:


> I got this sub amp from a friend. Sound is distorted and intermittent and low impedance light comes on. I've checked all the likely problems external to the amp and it's a problem with the amp. I'm looking for experience in doing a diy repair first or sending off if too involved. Any help appreciated.
> 
> TIA,
> Jim


One of the daughter boards can come loose some times. You can send it into JL to be repaired for a flat fee but you have to deal with a dealer.


----------



## IsakJohannessen (May 24, 2011)

Measure all the output transistors with a dmm. They should give a number around 4-500 on diode test. It is difficult to replace any broken one´s since it´s a double sided circuit board.


----------



## Jimmy D. (Sep 1, 2005)

Problem was a bad output IRF540 output transistor. Peter Babin helped me at diyaudio. Incredible resource and I learned a lot.

Thanks for the replies.

Jim


----------

